# bazooka or pioneer?



## bonified5 (Oct 21, 2006)

whats better for subs...both mono... pioneer 800 watt or bazooka? pioneer is 250w rms and bazooka is 240w rms. FOr 4 ohms subs


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

*..pioneer all day, better quality.. bazooka is garbage.. make sure you match the RMS values to the subs RMS capacity. Rather over power subs than under power them and blow amp when you turn it up..*


----------



## blacktruckryder (Oct 22, 2005)

I second the Pioneer's. Way better than Bazooka.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

YEA PIONEER HAS A BETTER PRODUCT, MAY I ASK WHAT SUB


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

IF YOU GIVE US A PRICE WE MIGHT CAN FIND YOU A BETTER AMP ARE SAVE YOU SOME $$$$


----------



## Unreal~Designs (Apr 9, 2006)

I don't know what you're all talking about by Bazooka gets good reviews. If your listening to rock then 10" amped Bazookas are supposed to be some of the best.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

_..not for hitting hard bass, thats for sure.. _I wouldn't recommend Bazooka subs or amps to anyone.. not even if they only listen to rock.. just not a fan.. 
definitely not for the young-hearted crack pavement bass a _real _system needs.. 

*and in comparison to Pioneer.. it's a landslide.*


----------



## Unreal~Designs (Apr 9, 2006)

Lets settle this

Crutchfield Advisor - Subwoofers - Enclosed Subwoofer Showdown: the 4 roads to bass nirvana!



> Conclusion: " Punchy" is the first word that comes to mind to describe the BT1014. This bass from this compact tube tied in with my front speakers beautifully. In the past, the rap on the Bazooka tube has been that it sacrificed accuracy to achieve its compact size — well, I sure didn't hear it. With the Bazooka hooked up, my system sounded very big and extremely natural. Whether or not space is an issue in your vehicle, the tube is a great-sounding, user-friendly option.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

*enough said..*

..you just proved my point tho.. _It's not meant for a real system.. _none of the Bazooka bas tubes have more than 200 watt RMS. Adding one might be upgrading a stock system, but in no ways is it a really drastic improvement. 

You have to look at the specifics and remember you get what you pay for.. 



> Ported bass tube with single coated paper pulp woofer • frequency response 39-1,000 Hz • handles 100 watts RMS • sensitivity 104 dB • mounting straps and hardware included


*Paper woofer aren't very good to start with. Good subs aren't made from single coated paper. It goes from 60 watts RMS - 200 watts RMS. the lowest frquency is 39 hertz, decent but not low enough to hit deep bass output.. which will result in destortion. How is it that with the range from 60-200 rms, the frequency is the same?? cause it's garbage. *

One review i saw on the BT1014


> Written by Tyler, Hawaii on October 11, 2006
> 
> My only complaint is that the stock bazooka speaker can't handle very much before distorting, still booms though! can't wait to install another speaker into the tube to increase the bass response. Great product even though i bought it from scratch and dent it still looked like brand new. Recommend this tube to anyone looking for space saving bass.


My 1st point. It's not a serious part of a system.. Those that are purchasing these bass tubes are either trying to save money and/or trying to save space. They are not trying to get the best bass possible.. My 2nd point. There are so many alternatives that are 10 times better for not much price difference. So why choose it at all, when you can get something five times as good for 80 or 100 [plus or minus] bucks more..??


----------



## bonified5 (Oct 21, 2006)

i got a pioneer 2 channel amp with a fan for 200 bucks which has 150 watts rms. its pretty good but i need 2 new subs b/c mine are cracked like crazy.


----------



## Sticky0825 (Dec 2, 2006)

Just a suggestion...personally i wouldnt really want to do either of them..but no doubt pioneer between the two, but the rms on pioneer speakers arent that good unless you are running it with the 150 rms amp you said you have then pioneer would prolly be a perfect fit. i personally like mtx and infinity, i have two 10" infinitys in my car and i love them. i dont even have to run the amp at full power to get really good bass.


----------



## Unreal~Designs (Apr 9, 2006)

seven_b13 said:


> ..you just proved my point tho.. _It's not meant for a real system.. _none of the Bazooka bas tubes have more than 200 watt RMS. Adding one might be upgrading a stock system, but in no ways is it a really drastic improvement.
> 
> You have to look at the specifics and remember you get what you pay for..
> 
> ...


No, it's not part of a "serious" system... which to you must be a massive 2000 watt system, but if someone is looking for a 200 watt RMS sub then its perfectly adequate.

Now what I'm wondering is why you think it's made from paper. As far as I know it's made out of Polypropylene, a type of plastic... At one time it may have been made out of paper... but at the current time it's a polymer.

Polypropylene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


http://www.cardomain.com/item/BAZBTA10200


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

*My last post in this tread.. PROVEN*

haha.. thats funny.. read the specs.. I just quoted it. I don't think it's paper, it is made of paper!! READ.. 

Here's the link where * BAZOOKA SUB USES PAPER! *
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-HMKa6S1Qabe/cgi-bin/ProdGroup.asp?search=Bazooka+VENDORID204&searchdisplay=Bazooka&osp=&skipvs=T&g=510

*HERE'S THE ACTUAL SPECS.. [Quoted from Crutchfield] *


> Ported bass tube with *single coated paper pulp woofer *• frequency response 39-1,500 Hz • handles 60 watts RMS • sensitivity 100 dB • mounting straps and hardware included


 There's no where in any Bazooka bass tube that uses Polypropylene. If there are there's not many.. 90% don't. 

You didn't read my post thoroughly. I said it the first time I mentioned it. I'm not lying. Your definition of some plastic serves no purpose. Check the facts i presented before you try to take someone on..

It's a proven fact that you can get a better product for not much more. I'm not talking about 2000 watts Rms.. 5-600 is not far from a measly 200. _Run with me for a min. [Just looking at buying from Crutchfield as example] The Bazooka single 10" 200 rms sub is about 170 bucks.. ok? You can buy a Kicker [tens times better brand/quality] two 10" sub setup for 50 bucks more.. thats double the Rms [400] for 50 buck more.. marginally it wouldn't make sense to buy the Bazooka at this point. _
Don't argue on a dead point..


----------



## Unreal~Designs (Apr 9, 2006)

Well according to car domain it is Polypropylene

http://www.cardomain.com/item/BAZBTA10200

Even if you are right... the speakers got a decent review... so I'll argue my "dead point" thank you very much
Crutchfield Advisor - Subwoofers - Enclosed Subwoofer Showdown: the 4 roads to bass nirvana!

Now, I'm going to leave it at this, since I'll obviously never convince you that Bazooka isn't as "trashy" as they used to be.

bonified5,

It all depends on what you're looking for. If you want a small, already enclosed, pre amped sub then you should probably go ahead with Bazooka, I've heard the non-amped ones before and they don't hit all "shake tur paveRmEntZ" hard but they're pretty clear. 

If your not looking for that then I'd suggest Pioneer Subs, that's what I may be getting but I'll probably end up with JL and RF


----------

